
Echoes of 2008 as danger signs are ignored - uptown
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/9191d608-7023-11e6-9ac1-1055824ca907.html
======
randomgyatwork
I get the feeling that many people are afraid of this, but really don't know
anything about it.

------
aaroninsf
Unreadable behind paywall, removing popup divs reveals text doesn't load
behind them either.

Oh well.

~~~
akeck
I was able to view it by clicking the 'web' link under the title, and then
clicking on the article link in the Google search results.

